
Trump’s New Silicon Valley Attack Could Turn a Brain Drain into a Lobotomy - shahryc
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/trumps-new-silicon-valley-attack-could-turn-a-brain-drain-into-a-lobotomy
======
tramGG
This entire attack on immigrants in tech is pretty disgusting. I'm curious on
if there is real data driving this, or it's just some ruse under the guise of
"maga."

------
tensormoon
I even saw they were raising the minimum required to pay immigrants on an H1B
from 60K to 90K which means a lot of jobs are going to either disappear or go
towards big companies. It seems like a very wicked plan.

------
nathantross
Wonder which countries are going to rise out of this?

~~~
tramGG
Rise? like which country benefits from this?

